# Our new herdsire * new pics added*



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

We are pretty excited to own this beautiful boy! He was offered to us for a price that we could NOT pass up. We are so blessed to have him.

Dante









He is 3 years old, so he will be around our farm for a while. He has wonderful bone and a big frame. His fiber is absolutely gorgeous.

Best part is.....he gets along with our other bucks! His favorite thing in the world is cheek scratches and cookies


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

He's a handsome dude.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

Wow! He is beautiful!!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

Thank you so much! He is such a sweet boy. We love him so much.

Any critiques on him would be wonderful. Just be gentle. Ha Ha Ha


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

Very handsome!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

Lovely hard to critique with the position he :shrug: was taken at


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

very nice :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

What a handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

He's gorgeous! Congratualtions!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our new herdsire*

Oh my!!! Congratulations! He's BEAUTIFUL! I can't wait to see what kids he gives you!

Ya know...when I first saw him the thought that popped into my head was that if I didn't know he was Cashmere I'd say that my beloved late pygmy buck Hank had a twin! lol Your guy is much bigger of course but his black coat and his head and horns made me think of my Hankster.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

**More pictures added**




































It amazes me that he looks so powerful on the move. It is really something watching him track.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Soo handsome


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:wink: :greengrin:


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

> It amazes me that he looks so powerful on the move. It is really something watching him track


He looks powerful too, I wouldnt like a puck with those horns :laugh:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Woooaaahhhh... :drool: 
He's gorgeous!


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

That is one good looking boy!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He is one impressive guy!


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you everyone! We are so excited to use him this year on our does and see what we will get. His kids placed very well at the Estes Wool Market this year, and we were impressed with how they looked as well.


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Very nice!


----------

